# Is there any Indians here?



## ecaka12 (Nov 27, 2017)

I am 26 and an engineer.My STBXW is 24.Married last year...It's an arranged marriage.I am going to tell the outline of my story.If you want to need more details I will tell when I am comfortable enough.Currently I am shaking and panicking all over the place.

She told me before marriage she dated someone and broke up with him cleanly.I too told all about my past with her.She is beautiful.She has been always loving and caring with me.She is 11 weeks pregnant.I adored and worshipped her.The thing is she never cut the contact with her ex.One of my close friends caught her and he took picture and sent me.I was utterly devastated and did not believe what I saw.This is 15 days ago.I went to investigation mode and found thousands of messages between them in Whatsapp.I copied the backup file and took screenshot of all..Reading the explicit messages are nightmare.I can't go through 5% of messages.All her work trip she travelled was to be with him.

It's ****ing hard to act happy around her and other peoples.Only me and my 2 friends know what I am going through.She conned me.I decided I will never see her in my life again.But I am still in my fear.I don't know anything about divorce.I want to file under adultery..Is the whatsapp proof is enough for that?I don't want the child in this drama since am uncertain about the paternity.. Even if the child is mine I don't want to bring this into this chaos.I simply can't bear the thought of my child growing with single parent.I dreamed a lot for my child.I still did not confront her.I want to expose to everyone including her friends family and mine.But I am fearing that I will be humiliated in that case.How the court system works?How to get back the money I spent on her?

I am fearing for all the inevitable fallouts.I can't eat, drink or do anything.One thing I am doing right now is vomitting and constant shaking.One thing is clear.I do not want to spend a single second with her.And I will not let her to get away with it.So please tell me about court systems and what should I do further..? 

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

I am so sorry that this has happened to you. Not only are you dealing with your wife's lies and infidelity, but with an innocent baby. 

I take it that you live in India. I'm not sure that anyone here knows much about divorce law in India.

Perhaps you should take a copy of the evidence that you have and have a consult with an attorney who has expertise in your local divorce laws.

My guess is that the sheer magnitude of the number of messages and the fact that she was traveling to be with him is enough to prove infidelity. If she was alone with him a lot, that might be enough to prove that the chance for sex existed, so it's reasonable to assume that she committed adultery.

Also, it makes sense that you cannot handle going through all her emails with him. But could your friend do this for you. if he can, he could then just pick out the emails that mention them traveling together and/or anything sexual.

The lawyer can also help you plan for the divorce and get your finances in order quickly for divorce.

Also ask the attorney about getting a paternity test as soon as possible to find out if you are this baby's biological father or not. If you are not, that's your proof for adultery.

A DNA test for paternity can now be done early in the pregnancy using a blood sample from the mother. 

https://dnacenter.com/dna-paternity...NDAF0XxJhdnIlPEZoBmr-7puaOWvFM_MaAt8MEALw_wcB

Personally, I think that when you tell your wife you know of her long term affair you should tell her that you need for her to do this type of non-invasive DNA test NOW. That you want to establish whether or not you are the father of the baby she is carrying. If she will not do the DNA test, then just file for divorce immediately and see if your lawyer can get the court to order that she submit to the test.

Now that you know that she has been having an affair, you need to act quickly. Do not have any more sex with her. I don't know about the law in India, but in many place in the USA, if a person has sex with a spouse that they know is cheating... it's considered forgiveness. So see an attorney as soon as you can and get the divorce started.

You don't have to decide today who you will disclose her adultery to and when you will do this. Get your legal case in order before you do this.

Usually I am a big proponent for marital recovery after an affair. Marriages can recover from adultery. But in your case, she has been cheating your entire relationship. There is no foundation for your marriage.

Is this other man married or single?

I did a google search on the term phrase "India divorce proof of adultery". Here are links to a few of the many sites that came up.

Adultery law in India - Adultery a Ground for divorce - lawyers

Understanding Adultery - Grounds For Divorce In India

https://blog.ipleaders.in/adultery-legalaction/


----------



## Sports Fan (Aug 21, 2014)

I am so sorry you are going through this. If you are living in India i suggest you visit and engage in an Indian Lawyer. In regards to the practical advice posters here can offer is the same as any other country human being. It sounds like your wife is a horrible person. Leave her and divorce her. Find out your rights regarding your child through a lawyer and no one else and then have the baby DNA tested.

Wishing you all the best.


----------

